# 2005 Scott CR1 Team Issue vs New Six13



## trackie (Sep 28, 2006)

This is my first post, sorry if it's in the wrong thread.

I am in the market for a new race bike, and two I've been looking at are the Scott CR1 and Cannondale Six13. The Scott would be a 2005 Team Issue model with DA10, Ksyrium SLs, completely stock with an Arione saddle. The Cannondale would be a 2007 model, also stock with Dura Ace, but with Ksyrium Elite wheels. Scott would be 300-500 dollars less. I have never ridden a Scott, but several of my teammates own and swear by them. I have ridden the Six13, and I found it amazing stiff, yet cushier than my current carbon bike. One advantage of the Six13 is that it comes with a "lifetime" warranty from C'dale. Since I will not be the first owner of the Scott, it seems doubtful that they would honor its original warranty should something happen. 

Any input on the differences between these bikes would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

I had a Six13, two tube carbon 2006 model. Within three months the frame started to develop bumps under the clear coat as a result of galvanic corrosion. Cannondale's rep and my LBS weren't that generous with a fix, so I went with a Scott CR1. I can truthfully say that the CR1 is noticeably superior in performance and very close in comfort to the Six13. 

If it were my choice to make, I'd take the Scott CR1 in a heartbeat. The Scott is less expensive, has better wheels, your teammates would approve, and you'd have a lighter bike that's more responsive in the climbs and sprints and more stable in the turns and on fast downhills. Seems like a no-brainer to me. Don't let a potential warranty issue sway your decision...warrantys don't win races.


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

Scott has a much better warrenty program and company wants to be the leader in the US market so they are more willing to bendover backwards for the client. Now Sales and good press are key for the company. As a whole, Scott is a better bike with a cleaner carbon and smarter engineering process. In the next few years Scott will surley dominate the US.


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

I had a six/13 which I traded for a Scott CR1. The Scott is stiffer and lighter than the six/13. If you want a lightweight climbing/sprinting bike go with the Scott.


----------



## sgravini (Feb 27, 2007)

One "issue" with the SCOTT CR1 TEAM ISSUE, don't ride in the rain. The design of the seat stay and chain stay allows water to get in, but very difficult to drain. After removing the seat post, both bottle cages and blowing air through all the holes, the frame still held about 6 ounces of water. Removing the allen head bolt from the seat/chain stay drained the remaining water, but replacing the bolt (non-drive side) is nearly impossible. The SCOTT dealer still have my bike after two weeks and the SCOTT company have not returned their calls and my e-mails.

SCOTT provides a good bike, but the servicing and warranty queries are difficult.


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

sgravini said:


> One "issue" with the SCOTT CR1 TEAM ISSUE, don't ride in the rain. The design of the seat stay and chain stay allows water to get in, but very difficult to drain. After removing the seat post, both bottle cages and blowing air through all the holes, the frame still held about 6 ounces of water. Removing the allen head bolt from the seat/chain stay drained the remaining water, but replacing the bolt (non-drive side) is nearly impossible. The SCOTT dealer still have my bike after two weeks and the SCOTT company have not returned their calls and my e-mails.
> 
> SCOTT provides a good bike, but the servicing and warranty queries are difficult.


how bad of a rain strom was it? 6 ounces of water in a frame is a lot of water...

oh, and to relate to the fourm... I have a cannondale. Feels stiff, but its the CAAD9. If I were to upgrade, I would rock a CR1 in a heart beat.


----------



## sgravini (Feb 27, 2007)

It was about 3 hours of steady to heavy rains. The rims had some water also.

I've only test ridden a Cannondale but would say the Scott has quicker response to rapid accelarations and uphill sprints, but the ride comfort is slightly better, if not the same.

Both bottom brackets flex enough to have the chain rub the front derailluer during a standing climb accelleration.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a 2007 CR1 team (105 bike) and I have had similar issues with water. the way water gets into the frame is at the little slit below the seat post collar. water drips down the seat post or the rear wheel whips the water up there. all you have to do is take the seat post out and turn the bike upside down and let the water drain out. when I called scott that is what they said to do and it worked out fine, they also said that it was not going to damage the bonds or frame. this may take a day or two but it will all dry out. I work at a bike shop so i see lots of bike and this is common problem with all frames. hell you should have seen how much water I dumped out of this ladies colnago E1, we are taking like +10oz .


but ya the CR1 is such a sweet ride


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Only thing better about the Cannondale is the warranty. How long do you keep a bike. 2 years max for me. My CR1 fits me better than my Custom Seven (go figure). Its the ZR-1 of Bicycles.:cornut:


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

my has a lifetime from scott


----------



## stonecrd (Jun 12, 2007)

b24fsb said:


> my has a lifetime from scott


Better look at your warranty better, Scott only provides 3yr or 5yr warranty on CF their frames. They do provide a pretty good crash replacement program which was more important to me than the defect warranty. If you don't get a mfg defect to show up in 3 years it is probably not there.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

but the guy who sold it to me said......


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

no more like I sell them and scott has said that any cr1 that is sold though us will have lifetime on the frame.


----------



## stonecrd (Jun 12, 2007)

b24fsb said:


> no more like I sell them and scott has said that any cr1 that is sold though us will have lifetime on the frame.


I would like to see that in writing from Scott. The warranty in the manual does not state that and after I just recently bought a 2006 CR1 Pro I e-mailed them to make sure I understood the warranty. Do they provide different warranty for different resellers?

The reply I got:

"The warranty period for the CR1 is five years against manufactures defects." 

Thanks,
Phil

Philip Vega
SCOTT Bike Group USA
Press / Product Coordinator
Web Content Manager
Demo Coordinator
scottusa.com


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

yes for most people or resellers it is 5 years. I was told by my manager that starting in 07 all our scott CF bikes were coming with a lifetime on the frame against defects, if you crash you will have to pay for a crash replacement frame. We are a large nationwide retailer and from what I have heard we are one of scott's top sellers. Just to be sure ill check again on fri


----------



## XtSurfMogulXt (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm trying to make a similar decision, so would like to revisit this thread if possible--first of all, how do you think the Scotts compare to the 2008 six13? Is that what it's being compared to here at all? Also does anyone have any experience with the Cervelo Soloist Team (the cheap(er) soloist) vs. the cr1?


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

I saw a soloist on a ride and it certainly is heavier than the CR1.


----------



## goin2work (Jul 7, 2007)

I crashed my 06' CR1 Team a week and a half ago. I have already ordered the crash replacement frame and the price was $800.00. How much is a Cannondale crash replacement frame? I think that crash replacment is a more important issue than the warranty.

That said, I like my Scott and would buy another CR1or an Addict. The frame had a divot taken out by the front brake rotating on the fork and smacking the headstock/downtube junction. The carbon in that area was very strong.

I want a System6 with BB30 but will not pay out the nose for one. I have tossed around the idea of a CAAD 9. I'm not sure about racing carbon frames if you have to pay for them. No knock against carbon but any big impact and you are looking at a replacement frame Just my opinoin.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

sgravini said:


> One "issue" with the SCOTT CR1 TEAM ISSUE, don't ride in the rain. The design of the seat stay and chain stay allows water to get in, but very difficult to drain. After removing the seat post, both bottle cages and blowing air through all the holes, the frame still held about 6 ounces of water. Removing the allen head bolt from the seat/chain stay drained the remaining water, but replacing the bolt (non-drive side) is nearly impossible. The SCOTT dealer still have my bike after two weeks and the SCOTT company have not returned their calls and my e-mails.
> 
> SCOTT provides a good bike, but the servicing and warranty queries are difficult.


I live in Seattle and have been riding my CR1 Team Issue in the rain for years- fortunately I have never experience that problem. What year was your frame? Mine's a 2005.


----------



## sgravini (Feb 27, 2007)

My CR1 TEAM ISSUE was a 2004 with DURA ACE 10 speed components. 

That model had an allen head bolt connecting the seat stay aluminum wheel slot end to the chain stay aluminum threaded hole end. The US and European SCOTT warranty reps both said that those bolts were not intended to be removed and would not be repaired under their warranty policy. 

Thankfully, SCOTT allowed me to purchase a comparable frame (2006 CR1 SL) under a crash replacement policy. That frame has the same aluminum seat-to-chain stay wheel slot end, but is a single open holed piece without a bolt.

I don't think the newer frame will retain water like my older frame based on the different seat-to-chain stay end design, but am not going to find out by riding in the rain. It is unusual that no else mentioned this water retention design concern on any forums. The US warranty rep mentioned that the bolt removal problem was never encountered. 

The major difference in the newer seat-to-chain stay end is that the seat stay has an open hole allowing water to flow out. My 2004 frame had a threaded hole with a threaded fastener, so the hole was closed and water had no place to drain.

Overall, I am very happy with SCOTT USA and my local bike shop SCOTT dealer for frame replacement during a very busy cycling season.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2002)

I can confirm that a 2010 Scott CR1 still has the water in the frame problem. I rode in one, very heavy, rain storm. About a week later I went to hang my bike and is sloshed. I must have had 8oz or more of water from about 20 minutes in the rain. I removed the seat post, dumped it out and put it in the sun for an hour and I'm assuming it is all gone. 

It had a LOT of water in it for such a short ride. I don't think it would have had that much if I took the seat post out and used it as a rain gauge. It was if it had been pumped in by the tire.


----------

